# MV Polythene



## atrelbeldo (Aug 29, 2007)

hello all
I am trying to research the coaster mv polythene between 1960 1970 I would be grateful of any information.
many thank,s
Den


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

There is a long and very informative thread on the ICI boats, including Polythene which gets several mentions at;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=16823&highlight=Alkali

There are within the thread a couple of sources given for further information which you may find helpful.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
POLYTHENE id 5281647 Built 1949 by Goole SB. grt 330. 1982 HUMILITY. deleted 1988. Owners Imperial Chemical Ind Ltd,A.C. Stewart & W.G. Stewart., F.A.G. & J Kennedy, W.P. Thompson, Hurst & Co Ltd.
Cheers.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't mention if you have any pics of the vessel - if not there are some on www.photoship.co.uk - BV


----------



## atrelbeldo (Aug 29, 2007)

*mv polythene*

Many thank,s for the information it is most helpful
.Den


----------



## Seamemories (Jul 26, 2012)

I was skipper of the M.V. Polythene from around 1976 until she was sold a year later to a guy named Ivor or Ivan Tann who was based in Shoreham and whose company was based in Denmark. At the time she was sold she was owned by a company named Hurst Shipping and was registered in Liverpool. Myself and the mate and engineer were Irish and the cook and deckhands were from the Cape Verde Islands.

While anchored in the Mersey and bound for the Manchester Ship Canal at one stage, the windlass motor which was electric, burned out. We needed to get to Eastham Locks in a hurry, so the only choice was to let the anchor and cable go and hope to retrieve it at a later date. However the ship was then sold, before we got the opportunity.

The guy who bought the ship was in the business of buying and then selling old ships (the Polythene was build in 1949) to companies in the Leeward Islands. This is where the M.V. Polythene ended up and sadly, while at anchor there during a hurricane, she dragged her one remaining anchor and was lost with all hands.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Well you can't get a better answer than that one....thanks 'seamemories'.......

Being on the Tees we saw her often..

geoff


----------



## atrelbeldo (Aug 29, 2007)

Erimus said:


> Well you can't get a better answer than that one....thanks 'seamemories'.......
> 
> Being on the Tees we saw her often..
> 
> geoff


I agree erimus many thanks for the information Seamemories much appreciated


----------



## David Medland (Oct 19, 2011)

atrelbeldo said:


> hello all
> I am trying to research the coaster mv polythene between 1960 1970 I would be grateful of any information.
> many thank,s
> Den


Hello Den,

Just came across your original post.

My Dad was on the MV Polythene. He was in the Merchant Navy from 1922 to 1960.

See piccie.

See Post at : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41348&highlight=Christopher+Medland

David.


----------

